# THE response to "that's what she said"... CONTEST!



## Bill Hays

At the ECST I had the pleasure of meeting a character by the name of Mike... "Crazy" Mike to some, but to me "Funny" Mike....

Mike has a habit of saying "That's what she said" after about every third sentence another person says.... so if you're picking up ammo off the ground and you say "I got most of the balls up", Mike will come back with "That's what She said"!

If you say "I put my hand in the box" Mike will say "that's what she said".... and so on and so on.....

What we need here is a _comeback_ to "that's what she said".... So at the next ECST when Mike says "that's what she said"... the person get's to comeback with "insert witty retort here"!

Guys, I just KNOW there's got to be somebody out there who can come up with SOMETHING worthwhile... so now we have the retort to that's what she said thread....

By the way... I'm going to take the responses and then make a poll up of what I think are the best of the lot.... then we'll all be able to vote on them.... winner of the poll will receive their choice of either slingshot below... the second pic is of a real nice PFS made from 1/4" aluminum, but due to the TSA's repacking of my bags in the wrong way, my camera is damaged and that's the only picture, so it'll have to do for now until I get a new camera.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

1. i guess that proves that if you torture someone long enough they will say anything.

2. did not know your mom could talk with her mouth full.

3. So how is your mom.

4. Who your Mom.


----------



## BCLuxor

"............. You heard us!?"


----------



## ghost0311/8541

5. She was right.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

6. i bet she said more than that

7. you speak sheep.

8. when did she have time to say that between all of the oh my gods.

9. who your mom sisster or girl friend or all the above?


----------



## RyanL

Friend of mine used to always say:

"And then you woke up"

and just to freak people out:

"sorry buddy, i dont swing that way" :naughty:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

10.know who she? is Yoo momma!!


----------



## Jaximus

Did "she" have an Adam's apple and a 5 o'clock shadow?


----------



## treefork

What? That's what sheep said ???


----------



## treefork

You shouldn't talk like that about your sister.


----------



## treefork

" So your saying your blowup doll can talk now " :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## treefork

" When you say she your referring to your dog? Right "


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Not that's not what she said


----------



## TSM

Good grief, Ghost. It's almost like you've been saving these up for a special occasion.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Did you hear that in prison?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I worked court ordered juvenile boys at a program for 13 years had to be fast with a come back or eaten alive.

10.but not to you.


----------



## Flatband

but did she really say that?-Hmmm


----------



## DougDynasty

" yeah but she's ur mom" !!!!


----------



## John McKean

"Wow...didn't know u could hear that well with your head so far up your butt!" (Sean McKean)


----------



## John McKean

"So you know my ex, huh?"


----------



## John McKean

"I have an imaginary friend too!" (Draes McKean age 8)


----------



## filipino_saltik

"English please"


----------



## flipgun

"That's what she said!" "That's what you heard."


----------



## shew97

"That's what she said"

Your sister talks to you like that ?


----------



## CAS14

"That's what she said."

She said "shut up" but I thought she said "stand up."

Owwwww


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I see you keep it in the family.


----------



## flipgun

"To Who?"


----------



## bmlodge

1. Who's she, the cat's mother?

2. Takes one to know one!


----------



## crazymike

Does she even lift? BRO!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

I bet she did


----------



## quarterinmynose

"no she didn't" :mellow:


----------



## shew97

Guess what nobody cares


----------



## ghost0311/8541

shew97 said:


> Guess what nobody cares


thats what she said.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

My idea was the same as ghost's 
"Not to you"


----------



## oldmiser

"Up Your sweet pa- tutie


----------



## shew97

"In bed with me last night"

"After one date with you"

"Wait don't you mean he"

"Pfft,like you talk to girls"

"Yes yes it is"


----------



## RyanL

"I'll take things you've never actually been told for $100 please Alex"


----------



## ghost0311/8541

The last one from me drum roll.........,...........

Because when you pay her she will say do and be any thing you want her too.


----------



## John McKean

You're in the "zone" again - the Twilight Zone!


----------



## DRiley

In your dreams


----------



## BrotherDave

"That joke is dead"

"What? Sorry, I'm out of lead"


----------



## BCLuxor

"is she for sale or rent?"


----------



## RyanL

RyanJL said:


> Friend of mine used to always say:
> "And then you woke up"
> 
> and just to freak people out:
> "sorry buddy, i dont swing that way" :naughty:


I've decided to issue a warning with this statement. If your going to say "sorry buddy, I don't swing that way" you have to commit to it 100% and go the next step with a smile and either a one handed shoulder rub or a pat on the back side. Should shut'em up....if thats your goal.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

some one dreams in HD and in sound.


----------



## Bill Hays

Some good responses so far... just remember, we're looking for a response that's not mean or condescending (afterall we DO like Mike) so comments about "Momma" and family probably won't work... unless in the context of "that's what she said" and then "and her Momma too"...

I think another week or maybe two and we'll close this one down and get the poll up.


----------



## treefork

That's what she said.

And you still kiss her mouth !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

(Serious face) did she really?


----------



## John McKean

Yep, Mike,we love ya! Your helpfulness and humor always helps to "make" the ECST such a fun event ;my 8 yr old grandson ,Dra, especially, looks forward to hanging with ya each year &learns a lot by observing your relaxed tchniique in shooting! And collectively, as a family, regarding your now famous "She says..." , we think this comeback may work -

" Mike, just how many players are always shooting in that tourney of your mind?"


----------



## Davidka

I would say the best response is the boomerang comeback. Let me demonstrate:

.



Bill Hays said:


> if you're picking up ammo off the ground and you say "I got most of the balls up", Mike will come back with "That's what She said"!


Why were your balls on the floor Mike?

.



Bill Hays said:


> if you say "I put my hand in the box" Mike will say "that's what she said".... and so on and so on.....


You let her put her hand in your box?! Well whatever turns you on Mike...

.

It Requires some thinking but practice makes it easier (That's what she said).


----------



## Imperial

" . . . thats what she said !"

" good to hear shes over the sore throat i gave her."

:iono: all i could think of.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Got to love her for making you feel good about yourself.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

And why did she say that?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

The voice in your head is a she?


----------



## Beanflip

You're nickname has been She for years.

(With a bit of a mumble), "She said what?"


----------



## Beanflip

About you.


----------



## shew97

"She bites"

"Come again"


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Lol she lied.


----------



## flipgun

Was she talking to you?


----------



## Rayshot

You really believe that?

Sorry if the above has been posted.


----------



## treefork

Is this her ?

View attachment 61688


----------



## treefork

View attachment 61689


----------



## Bill Hays

Lookin' good... there's a few that could be used it looks like.

Soon.... we'll have enough!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Just counter with a "that's what she said" he'll get tired of you repeating him and he'll stop lol


----------



## Lee Silva

Still living vicariously through Bill (Steiner), eh Mikey????


----------



## Bill Hays

Well it's about time to close this one down... I'm going to give it one more day and then I'll try to figure out the top 10 comebacks and set up a poll... so no pressure or anything guys!


----------



## Davidka

Bill Hays said:


> so no pressure or anything guys!


That's what she said... :naughty:


----------



## RyanL

I was cleaning out my inbox from new replies and notice one for this thread still hanging around, must have left it there to remind myself about it. I know Bill has been super busy with stuff, but have we came up with what the best response would be to "that's what she said" yet?

plus if I'm really being honest I really just want to get my hands on another of Bill's awesome slingshots :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork

Who won ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Lol i been waiting to see who won as well


----------



## Davidka

I believe she is the biggest winner.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 69867


----------



## BeMahoney

don't know bout the poll,
but to me RyanJl did it..:

"And then you woke up"

 !

But treefork made me laugh harder..

kind regards,

Be


----------



## RyanL

I second BeMahoney


----------



## BeMahoney

treefork said:


> images (24).jpg


I was talking about this..

.. reminds me of the fun time at school..


----------



## zippo

I dont remember such thing

i dont recall that

No

I dont think so

i dont think she did

she did-not

To me


----------



## Nobodo

"She said what?"
Must be said like you really need a response back.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...& that's what I did...


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay!

_Here_ is where where this thread disappeared to....

Ghost, Treefork, OneProudMexican, Shew97, RyanJL.... all of you gave answers that could be used in a more unprovocative fashion (although Ghost had some that would)... and since I completely forget about this thread due to circumstances completely under my own control....

I'll be giving a nice fork to each of the five mentioned... since it wouldn't be fair to simply say "this one is for you and that one is for you" I'll just give each a new design for you to play with... and it will be a surprise.

So if you are Ghost, Treefork, OneProudMexican, Shew97 or RyanJL... send me a PM with your address and I'll get you something nice!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Wooooo best news all day


----------



## RyanL

It's about time my witty come backs actually get me something other than a foot in the mouth and nasty look from the wife. Thanks Bill!


----------



## treefork

Thank you very much . I appreciate it.

" That's what she said " :rofl:


----------



## pult421

Is it supposed to smell like that??


----------



## Jobro

1. After a night with/without you

2. After she cheated with/on you

3. After you cheated with/on her

4. When she/you caught you/she perving

5. Well, she had to say something while you kissed her ass (literally and metaphorically)

6. What was that? Sorry, I couldn't hear you over the sound of how STUPID THAT WAS

7. Can't blame her after she saw you/a night with you

8. Who's the lucky lady?

9. In context?

10. FOR THE insert large numberTH TIME


----------



## wbrazell

With a smile, in broken English.


----------



## Tag

I enjoyed the comebacks on Crazy(funny) Mike’s “that’s what she said” at the ECST. Anyway, I hope he is ready for this yearGive the ole what’s for Mike Not knowing Mike, but I would venture a guess, I bet she did here’s wishing you all a great time


----------



## Tag

I enjoyed the comebacks posted on Crazy Mikes “That’s what she said” contest at ECST I’m looking forward to hearing this years favorite saying. Please disregard the previous post I know what I meant to say It just turned out messed up


----------



## Tree Man

ghost0311/8541 said:


> 6. i bet she said more than that
> 
> 7. you speak sheep.
> 
> 8. when did she have time to say that between all of the oh my gods.
> 
> 9. who your mom sisster or girl friend or all the above?


#7!!!


----------



## Tag

I bet she did


----------



## Tag

She might have said it, but did you pay attention


----------



## dylanyezierski

who your girly face


----------



## ukj

Are you sure thats what sHE said?
ukj


----------

